# Mujingfang hollows and rounds



## Rwelch (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone used these? I own a couple dozen mujingfang planes (miniature molding planes) and they are awesome but would like to get a set of hollows ad rounds ad cannot afford a set from Clarke and Williams


----------

